# Lame Horse - think its shoulder related



## georgiegirl (17 May 2009)

Hi all, 

Was riding in the scool last night and mum said Twigs was lame. I must stress its only very slight as in the saddle I couldnt feel anything. She has had two days this week where shes had a good gallop round in her paddock as well as digging a huge hole so think it may be related to that.

No swelling or heat in her leg and when I was riding (particularly evident in medium trot) Mum said she isnt bringing her left shoulder as far through as her right so I'm guessing its stemming from there - her movement is normally HUGE, as I've said, theres noting in her leg to indicate any problems.

I've given her some bute last night and borrowing my friends bioflow rug for the next week. Anything else I can do for her??

Her back was done about 6 months ago so she is due another visit from the physio


----------



## Cliqmo (17 May 2009)

I don't know I'm afraid, my gelding is confounding me with lameness too so i can offer sympathy only! Fingers crossed you get it diagnosed and fixed really quickly


----------



## bailey14 (17 May 2009)

The main symptoms of shoulder pain is lifting of the head when the horse is moved forward and outwards swinging of the limb to avoid pain.  There could be a shortened stride and stumbling caused by inadequate foot clearance.  There will be no difference whether the horse is lunged on hard ground or soft.  If you apply pressure to the point of the shoulder there will be a pain response.  To be honest most shoulder problems are actually foot problems and the lameness will stem from the foot.  There is no heat showing in Twigs leg because the pain is most likely to be foot related.  If I were you I'd get the vet to investigate if you are still worried in a couple of days time.


----------



## cjdjivanovic (17 May 2009)

Shoulder lameness can be more obvious trotting up hill, so you could try that.  However I'd second applecart - 90% of lameness is in the foot; and my vet always says 60% of front limb lameness is shoeing related . . .


----------



## Marchtime (17 May 2009)

Agree with both the above posters. Most lameness thought to be relating to the shoulder turns out to be foot related. There are a number of things it could be ranging from an abscess brewing away to her having tweaked something in the field. If she doesn't improve I'd get the farrier to do a quick check for abscess and if nothing then go down the vet route. I'm not a huge fan of using bute unless you know the cause of the lameness as it can mask symptoms.


----------



## Janetterose (17 May 2009)

I thought my horse had pulled a shoulder muscle but apparently this is quite rare. It turned out to be lower-back.


----------



## georgiegirl (17 May 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Have text my farrier to let im know so hopefully we can get the hoof testers on in the next couple of days. She was last shod on 25th april, next date is 5th June.

Not ridden her today, nor lunged her so cant say how she is. Going to give her tomorrow off to then reassess on tues.

That said, it is so slight I cant feel it when I'm riding, and anyone who knows twiggy knows that the slightest bit of being uncomfortable will make her kick off big time so I know its nothing to painful for the moment. Fingers crossed its just a tweak from pratting around in the field


----------



## PennyJ (17 May 2009)

I get out the McTimoney lady for when my boy's shoulder goes.  There is an old injury there which flared up a couple of times last year.  That worked for him together with taking it easy for a few days afterwards and keeping off circles etc.  Hopefully this year it won't recur, we hope the muscles surrounding have now built up following careful schooling.  However I do not lunge him anymore if I can possibly avoid it.


----------

